# Can you ban a phone number from contacting you?



## Yachtie (23 Mar 2007)

I am a Vodafone customer and get calls from somebody I do not wish to speak to. I can ignore calls when their number / name is displayed but they often trick me by witholding the caller ID. 

This person is not abusive or threatening, just a nuisance. I contacted Vodafone Customer Care and they said that the only thing I can do is change my number (not really an option!) or contact the Gardai (I don't think this would be justified). 

On a different thread somebody mentioned that you can block calls from certain numbers dependant on your handset. Does anyone know a way to do this on Vodafone. I have Nokia N70.

Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2007)

Yachtie said:


> On a different thread somebody mentioned that you can block calls from certain numbers dependant on your handset. Does anyone know a way to do this on Vodafone. I have Nokia N70.


?


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Mar 2007)

Don't think you can do it (I RTFM'd Clubman's link). 

Vodafone have a call barring network service that can be activated from your phone but it only seems to be for international calls.


http://www.vodafone.ie/services/mobileservices/managecalls/callbarring/index.jsp?site=personal

Call Management
/Call Barring



The Call Barring Service allows you to bar two types of calls; all outgoing international calls except those to Ireland and all incoming calls when roaming outside the Republic of Ireland.

Call Barring Password
You will need a Call Barring Password to activate this service. Your password is preset at 0000, however, you can change it by dialling:

	**03* 330*
	old password *
	new password *
	repeat new password #


To activate Call Barring
	To bar outgoing international calls, except those in Ireland, dial *332* password #
	To bar all incoming international calls when roaming dial *351* password #


To deactivate/cancel Call Barring
	Dial #330* password #


----------



## Yachtie (23 Mar 2007)

Clubman, I DID read the manual, thankyouverymuch! My question was not about how to use the handset but more about the availability of service. Thought I'd clarify!

GeneralZod, thanks for your reply. I am aware of the 'Call Barring' options but you're right, they don't really do what I want them to do and are of no use to me. It would be great if you could mark phone numbers on your phone as 'unwanted' the way you can report Junk Mail in Outlook! Thanks anyway!


----------



## Johnny1 (23 Mar 2007)

But even if you could bar his number from ringing your phone, when he blocks his number your phone won't recognise the number and he will still be able to ring you. Why don't you tell him to stop ringing your phone and if he keep's ringing just put your phone down and let him talk away and run up a big bill when he knows that he is only talking to himself he won't be long copping on.


----------



## Yachtie (23 Mar 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> But even if you could bar his number from ringing your phone, when he blocks his number your phone won't recognise the number and he will still be able to ring you. Why don't you tell him to stop ringing your phone and if he keep's ringing just put your phone down and let him talk away and run up a big bill when he knows that he is only talking to himself he won't be long copping on.


 
Tried, hasn't worked out!  Then I get a squillion text messages...


----------



## Irish Fire (24 Mar 2007)

Hi Yachtie,

Is this not harrasment?, Will I send the lads around??


----------



## Yachtie (24 Mar 2007)

Irish Fire said:


> Hi Yachtie,
> 
> Is this not harrasment?, Will I send the lads around??


 
Nah, you're grand. It's just a persistent ex.


----------



## Red (24 Mar 2007)

why don't you confront them in a very public place, preferably in front of their friends and tell them in no uncertain terms to stop stalking you ..........


----------



## Irish Fire (24 Mar 2007)

Yachtie said:


> Nah, you're grand. It's just a persistent ex.


 
They'll just talk honest


----------



## bond-007 (25 Mar 2007)

Tbh, I don't think changing your number is going to do much good. How long will it take for him/her to find out the new number?


----------



## Yachtie (25 Mar 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Tbh, I don't think changing your number is going to do much good. How long will it take for him/her to find out the new number?


 I agree and I don't want to change my number anyway. I've had it for years and I couldn't even begin to think how many people I'd need to give my new number to.

I'm sure 'stalking' will eventually stop if I just ignore it.


----------



## PM1234 (25 Mar 2007)

Had similar problem. Contacted o2 in the end who said they could ban the number if I got a letter from the gardai.  

Went to the station feeling very foolish (it was my last resort after nearly three years of phonecalls. Sometimes not for months and then they'd start again. I didn't want to go to the gardai and didn't want to get the person into any sort of trouble but was getting calls throughout the night and just wanted it to stop). The garda was really nice and contacted o2 who then said it wasn't possible to ban an incoming number.  I got the impression it was more to do with where the calls were being made from rather than the number. 


Gardai made one phonecall. Nothing serious, not even a warning. I think it was just enough for the caller to know I had actually gone to the gardai. Got two texts the same day as the gardai called and nothing else to date. 

If its really annoying you then this route could be worth looking into.


----------



## Irish Fire (25 Mar 2007)

Think youre gonna have to brave it out and ignore the calls, can't last forever. Although I have to say Idon't answer "private number" calls, If they can be ignorant enough to block their numbers I can be ignorant enough not to answer them and and all my friends are aware of this and don't block their numbers and it's because half the time it's a rep trying to sell you advertising or insurance or such like and I just got tired of taking these calls, they way I look at it is if I want to buy it I'll make the call.


----------



## Marcecie (25 Mar 2007)

Yachtie said:


> I agree and I don't want to change my number anyway. I've had it for years and I couldn't even begin to think how many people I'd need to give my new number to.
> 
> I'm sure 'stalking' will eventually stop if I just ignore it.



my friend had this problem till in the end she got so fed up she blew a whistle down the phone every time unwanted called phoned, it soon stopped.


----------



## woods (25 Mar 2007)

Irish Fire said:


> Although I have to say Idon't answer "private number" calls, If they can be ignorant enough to block their numbers I can be ignorant enough not to answer them and and all my friends are aware of this .


I have some single female friends who show up as "Private Number" because they have the idea that if a female name gets listed in the directory they will get crank calls.
They are not deliberatly blocking their number but it is not possible to have your number show up on incoming calls if you are X directory.


----------



## KalEl (25 Mar 2007)

woods said:


> I have some single female friends who show up as "Private Number" because they have the idea that if a female name gets listed in the directory they will get crank calls.
> They are not deliberatly blocking their number but it is not possible to have your number show up on incoming calls if you are X directory.


 
I'm pretty sure there's a prefix you can add to make your private number show up?
Is there anyone-brothers, cousins, friends who could have a quiet word with this individual?


----------



## Irish Fire (26 Mar 2007)

KalEl said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a prefix you can add to make your private number show up?
> Is there anyone-brothers, cousins, friends who could have a quiet word with this individual?


 

From a landline it's 142 (before the number) to show the number and 141 to block it

from a mobile it's #31# to block the number not sure what the number to show your number is.


----------



## Yachtie (26 Mar 2007)

Marcecie said:


> my friend had this problem till in the end she got so fed up she blew a whistle down the phone every time unwanted called phoned, it soon stopped.


 
Love the idea, off to buy a whistle!


----------



## Yachtie (26 Mar 2007)

Irish Fire said:


> Think youre gonna have to brave it out and ignore the calls, can't last forever. Although I have to say Idon't answer "private number" calls, If they can be ignorant enough to block their numbers I can be ignorant enough not to answer them and and all my friends are aware of this and don't block their numbers and it's because half the time it's a rep trying to sell you advertising or insurance or such like and I just got tired of taking these calls, they way I look at it is if I want to buy it I'll make the call.


 
I agree, I normally don't answer 'Private Number' calls either as I find people who hide thier mobile number extremely arrogant (who do you think you are, the president???  ). Even my brother who lives abroad (and the number doesn't always display) texts me a few minutes before he rings as he knows I wouldn't answer if there is no number. 

However, I'm selling my old car at the moment and was looking for a lodger about a month ago, so I picked up a few 'Private Number' calls. This is how 'tricking' originally started.


----------



## Yachtie (26 Mar 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Had similar problem. Contacted o2 in the end who said they could ban the number if I got a letter from the gardai.
> 
> Went to the station feeling very foolish (it was my last resort after nearly three years of phonecalls. Sometimes not for months and then they'd start again. I didn't want to go to the gardai and didn't want to get the person into any sort of trouble but was getting calls throughout the night and just wanted it to stop). The garda was really nice and contacted o2 who then said it wasn't possible to ban an incoming number. I got the impression it was more to do with where the calls were being made from rather than the number.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks PM1234, will keep it in mind but leave it as a last resort.


----------



## damson (6 Apr 2007)

Irish Fire said:


> From a landline it's 142 (before the number) to show the number and 141 to block it
> 
> from a mobile it's #31# to block the number not sure what the number to show your number is.


 To reveal your (normally hidden) number from a mobile on a once-off basis, put *31# before the dialled number. [As far as I know, only works if you've set up your own handset to block your number on outgoing calls as default; it mightn't work if your network has blocked your number.]


----------



## Ste (6 Apr 2007)

Networks Can't bar just one number from calling you .

Some handsets can and Nokia symbian's are perfect.

The N70 is symbian. 

Visit www.my-symbian.com.

Loads of programs that will enable your N70 from stop receiving calls from your pest !!


----------



## Yachtie (21 Apr 2007)

*UPDATE - Can you ban a phone number from contacting you?*

Well, thanks to some of the suggestions on this thread, I managed to get rid of my phone stalker. 

Somebody suggested to blow a whistle when they ring, I went a bit further than that. I bought a fog horn and I warned this person that I'd blast it at the phone if they ring one more time (just in case there was a legal issue with this as it may cause some hearing imparement). They rang, I used the fog horn and then they've stopped.


----------



## bond-007 (21 Apr 2007)

*Re: UPDATE - Can you ban a phone number from contacting you?*

Well Done!


----------

